# Bow shops in Sask?



## Hiawatha22 (Jan 12, 2011)

Looking for a good bow shop in Sask. I know of #1 in Whitecity (although they told me they only deal martin), Al's/apa in biggar, Bird dog archery in yorkton and North Pro sports in Saskatoon but is there any others around that I am missing? Looking for a shop that deals mathews, bowtech and has great customer service. thanks.


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

How about Hillbillee 3D in Saskatoon, Darrell Welder is the guy you can talk to 1-306-270-1860. This guy is know for his top notch service.Turns out he had so many clubs and friends looking for product and service he decided to jump right in. Has been smoking busy ever since!


----------



## Robb771 (Aug 28, 2010)

Great Northern and No.1 Archery are both in Regina, between both of them you have Mathews, Bowtech and all the rest, never had a problem with either as far as customer service goes.....bought my PSE from great northern, use it as my pro shop when I'm on the prairies.


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

I would say North Pro sports is your best bet in Saskatoon. Kevin is a great guy and will take care of all your needs.


----------



## damascusdave (Apr 26, 2009)

Bait and Tackle in North Battleford and Arnies Guns and Archery in Prince Albert. Wholesale Sports in toontown used to have a couple of very knowledgable guys in archery.

DDave


----------



## damascusdave (Apr 26, 2009)

Jodi-Lee in Lloydminster, Cory is a great guy. Very knowledgable.

DDave


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

Allen Mitchell just outside of Battleford is the dealer who gets all my business. 1-306-937-2275. Give him a call and chat with him and you won't be disappointed at all.


----------

